# The lowest body fat %



## Toughenuff (Nov 20, 2007)

Just a bit curious, whats the lowest anyone has ever got their body fat % down to on record?
i know bodybuilders get to about 4 - 5 % but has anyone gone below that?


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

In Tom Venuto's book Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle there is a picture of him. Underneath, the caption says he's at around 3.7% at that point. That's the leanest I know of. 

You need some fat in your body to be able to function!


----------



## assassin (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah i know that picture of tom venuto ...i like it so much  , thats' the leanest i've ever seen too ....


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought Venuto's record was 2%?


----------



## assassin (Nov 21, 2007)

2% lol ..i think it's impossible to live at this percentage


----------



## Smoke (Nov 21, 2007)

Can anyone post pictures or a link of Venuto at this claimed 3.7%?  Thanks.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2007)

There is a limit on what you can get it down to before dying. Even Tom Venuto doesnt keep his at 3.7% for too long or he'd run into problems.

His is one of the lowest ive heard of/seen though.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2007)

Clarence Bass used to get down ridiculously low. I've seen pictures of him; he claims hes a bodybuilder, but hes too fucking lean.


----------



## Mista (Nov 22, 2007)

She is ripped!


----------



## bigsahm21 (Nov 22, 2007)

not that funny, dude.

anorexia nervosa is serious shit.


----------



## Mista (Nov 22, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> not that funny, dude.
> 
> anorexia nervosa is serious shit.



She still has a decent rack.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> not that funny, dude.
> 
> anorexia nervosa is serious shit.


shut up.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Nov 23, 2007)

watch somebody you love battle anorexia and have panic attacks when they sit down to a bowl of cereal or a fucking sandwich, or do excessive cardio and situps until they're in tears.

you won't tell me to shut up then.


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 23, 2007)

I was at the Minnesota State Fair and I decided to get my body fat % tested.  Somehow they came up with 2.6% body fat.  Haha I don't know if that was right.  But they put my name up on a big board that said Lowest Overall %: then my name.  I felt special


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> watch somebody you love battle anorexia and have panic attacks when they sit down to a bowl of cereal or a fucking sandwich, or do excessive cardio and situps until they're in tears.
> 
> you won't tell me to shut up then.


sure i would.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 23, 2007)

if they cringe at the site of a sandwich or a bowl of cereal, its good news, because then i can eat it.


----------

